# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ESTIMADO PULGAS

## ALBERTAKIS

Buenas. Realmente no estoy seguro si este es el sitio adecuado para "colocar" este post. El caso es que me gustaría desde aquí, con toda mi humildad, homenagear al compañero PULGAS (FERNANDO SALDAÑA). No tengo el placer de conocerle personalmente (ya me gustaría) pero es un señor al que sigo mucho en este foro porque es de esas personas que todo lo que dice relativo a magia resulta interesante. Puedo estar de acuerdo o no con él, pero desde luego cualquier comentario de su parte siempre va a resultar de interés ya que siempre está escrito desde la más profunda sensatez. Cabe destacar además su continua predisposición por ayudar y apoyar al que empieza o al que, sencillamente, no sabe. En ningún caso se le intuyen "aires de grandeza" en las lecturas de sus posts. Creo que nuestro compañero se merece un grandisimo "BRAVO". Sirva, por tanto, este "pequeño homenaje" para nuestro compañero. GRACIAS POR TODO PULGAS.

----------


## MagDani

Aun que el ya se lo he dicho en persona, me uno a este "Bravo"

----------


## luis_bcn

yo también ,BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## alvarovilla

Si señor, BRAVO! o como dirían en andalucía OLE! xd

----------


## renard

PULGAS PRESIDENTE     PULGAS PRESIDENTE..... jeje yo no digo nada el ya sabe lo que pienso de el.

----------


## b12jose

Poco más que decir... Bravo fernando... Bravissimo... (ha no que esto era de los coches...)

Nada Fernando, ya sabes que siempre es un placer leerte, así que un abrazo!

----------


## Luis Vicente

Yo me sumo al ¡¡¡¡BRAVIIIISIMO!!!!!

----------


## albatalyawsi

Hola a todos.

Por supuestísimo que  me sumo: ¡¡CHAPÓ, MAESTRO!!

Jesús

----------


## joweme

Igualmente me uno al club de los homenajeados de Pulgas en el foro por ese afán tan suyo de ayudar al que esta empezando y al que lleva tiempo en esto de la magia. Un fuerte abrazo campeón.

----------


## Magnano

Gracias Pulgas.

----------


## Tovaric

Sin sus comentarios y consejos muchos de los que empiezan como yo, nunca lograríamos avanzar por el buen camino. Digamos que es como el maestro Jedi de la magia  :117: DD. Espero qeu siempre estés ahí para guiarnos y disfrutar de tu saber y tu persona para que no caigamos en el lado oscuro de la fuerza o en este caso de la magia.
Un abrazo y gracias.

----------


## xicu

Bravo por un gran maestro

----------


## Pulgas

Que dice Noelia (mi pareja) que bastante subido tengo ya el moco como para que me vengáis con éstas. Así que, gracias y no digáis más bobadas, que luego me lo creo, me vuelvo más presumido (y mira que es difícil) y esto acaba en divorcio. ¡Y todo por vuestra culpa!

Pd. Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## lalogmagic

pues yo tambien me uno a los aplausos, bravisimo.

----------


## rubiales

Hombre, ¡olé! vale.

Bravo...jeje

----------


## Juliopikas

El "Viejo Rokero" -Como yo le llamo- nació con vocación didáctica y se morirá impartiendo clases magistrales de magia.
Es el profe perfecto: sencillo, amable, humilde en sus planteamientos, con carácter y con una comprensión ilimitada. Sin exponer que es toda una enciclopedia del arte de la magia y el ilusionismo.
¿Como persona? Mucho mejor que como mago.
Un abrazo maestro

----------


## magicfelipe

Otro que se suma : "¡Bravo!"

----------


## lossar

Yo no sólo me sumo. Yo me multiplico a ese "Bravo"

----------


## eidanyoson

Siembra y recogerás. Eso es  lo que ocurre Pulgas. Así que te agüantas.

 Yo también me uno, a veces, hay que reconocer las cosas, y también a veces, sientan bien, leches.

 ¡BRAVO!  :Smile1:

----------


## MagNity

Pues yo no!!! porque quiero hacerlo en persona el día que pueda conocerle, ya irá dos intentos fallidos, así que me lo guardo (con todo el cariño) ha hacerlo en persona!!! así que Fernando, ya sabes, tenemos que conocernos SI o SI!!!

----------


## DaarkBro

Y... YO TAMBIEN ME UNO, aunque no lo conozco mucho que digamos, pero vamos, toooooooooodos sus sabios consejos que ha expuesto en el foro....  :Wink1: 
*¡BRAVO!*

----------


## MrTrucado

Es que no me imagino alguien que diga algo malo de él, desde que estoy en el foro solo he lo he visto ayudarnos a mejorar, si esta mal esta mal, si esta bien esta bien, pero siempre en positivo y ayudarnos a mejorar, eso es de agradecer, cuando uno hace las cosas con todo el corazon, cuando uno esta empezando, o practicando algo nuevo ese capotazo que te echa Fernando, esas palabras adecuadas en cada momento, hacen que te replantees las cosas y veas las posibilidades ocultas que pueden hacerte mejorar, GRACIAS FERNANDO por ser como eres.

----------


## Iban

Fernando... eres un amor. :-)

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Otro sevillano que se apunta al... BRAVO!!  :Smile1:  Saludos amigos

----------


## juanmyf

Yo tambien participo en este bravo, siempre es un acierto que pulgas lea un hilo y te responda con toda sinceridad

----------

